# Champ's Pug Brother



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

He is 4 years old and his name is Pugsly  LOL please excuse his dirty little face in the last one...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Photos! Pugsly is very photogenic.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Wow, he could pass for my Romeo! I just fooled my family with your photos, they thought Pugsly really was Romeo. Cute little things aren't they?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great pictures. I love the ones of him going after the tennis ball.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is just adorable! I love the ones with him and the tennis ball-I can never get mine to go after balls. Food-now that's a different story.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie. I love the one of him with tennis ball. And also all the snow of his face.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sabu thinks Pugsly is quite handsome and insisted I post a picture of her:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

those are some first-class pictures! Great photography. Is that a pug-sized tennis ball, or is he a mega-pug ?


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Very good looking pug. A friend of ours has a pug, boy oh boy he's a real charmer. Fantastic little breed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's too cute! l love his expressions. In the last one I think he's saying - huh uh, not gonna touch my ball.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops - next to last one.:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the one with sad look and tennis ball my favorite: I am sorry ,mom,i did do that.You want to play ball with me? Yea?


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Pugsly says thank you too


----------

